# Hello from Edmonton



## BevanTaylor (Feb 26, 2021)

Glad to have found this forum, looks like there's a lot of knowledgeable folks out there. I'm a mechanical engineer and aspiring bicycle frame builder. Towards that end I've been learning to do some oxy-acetylene welding and brazing, and hopefully soon I'll add a lathe to the mix!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey Bevan, welcome to the forum!

There's also TIG brazing to consider, perhaps, one day!

Lots of fun folks here to talk to...


----------



## BevanTaylor (Feb 27, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> Hey Bevan, welcome to the forum!
> 
> There's also TIG brazing to consider, perhaps, one day!
> 
> Lots of fun folks here to talk to...


Thanks! I’ve seen a few videos on tig brazing, definitely something I’ll add to my arsenal once I’ve got a tig setup! For the moment I’m in a borrowed space, but tomorrow I’ll post some pictures of my current projects in the thread for that.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Bevan. There are a few other bike frame builders on the forum, so you'll fit right in.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ve been experimenting with tig brazing to repair some gears. Had the wrong rod (bare bronze) but have some silicon bronze rod now and will be retrying

Lots of good videos, key is low heat (start at 30amp and work up)

Bare bronze rod needs flux which makes it more of a oxy/fuel rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 27, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> I’ve been experimenting with tig brazing to repair some gears. Had the wrong rod (bare bronze) but have some silicon bronze rod now and will be retrying
> 
> Lots of good videos, key is low heat (start at 30amp and work up)
> 
> ...


Yup. Great process. It looks cool on furniture if you buff it afterwards and then clear coat it.


----------



## BevanTaylor (Feb 27, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yup. Great process. It looks cool on furniture if you buff it afterwards and then clear coat it.


Yea it looks really good polished up. My brother is a contractor and I’ve been telling him next time he needs to do a railing I’ll do it for him. 
I made some shelf brackets with that finish the other day too.


----------



## Everett (Feb 27, 2021)

I did a bit of TIG bronze buildup on a couple of damaged parts when fixing up my shaper. Still need more practice for sure, had a couple spots where it got a bit hot and melted the base cast, creating a few really hard spots. Never tried it on tubing, hopefully it would be easier.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2021)

Ya, using bare bronze, the stuff that has worked has hardened, badly

Live and learn I suppose

Milling with 3/32 but was fruitless , just kept breaking them. Will look to make a gear cutter. Just watched a myfordboy video on cutting bevel gears... fascinating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome Bevin


----------

